# Where have all the fireflies gone? (Help with firefly study and conservation)



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey guys in my research on bio-luminescent animals I've been firing off a few emails here and there and recently got into contact with the owner of the site below. He needs our help!!! He is looking for people to contribute ant and firefly specimens. Details on the site and you can even order the specimen jars and stuff from him to help support his research.

Dr. Firefly provides help for everyone with questions about fireflies

So If its not to much trouble come this spring collect some bugs while you're outside, and do some good


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Cool thanks for sharing Dave


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet.... let's keep this thread in the back of our heads so when the time comes to get some fire flies, we can actually remember to help out


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

"Where have all the fireflies gone? "

They were all at my house last year.... I can't remember a year where there were so many.

Apparently, they are toxic and my dog was not smart enough to not eat them. Eating several hundred fireflies in one night equals an overnight emergency stay at the vet on an IV. The vet was dumbfounded as most dogs know instinctively not to eat them. Or at least learn quickly. I guess I should have known better... he licks the apple bitter off of stuff as I spray it on. Not the sharpest tool in the shed I guess.lol

I will try to keep this thread in mind if they come out in numbers again this spring.

George


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll try to bump it closer to spring if I remember. Anyone else who thinks of it then feel free to do the same


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

UFOs (Unidentified Firefly Objects)!! HAHAHA!!

Will definitely follow-up with Terry.


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

GBIII said:


> "Where have all the fireflies gone? "
> 
> They were all at my house last year.... I can't remember a year where there were so many.
> 
> ...


In my neck of the woods I havent seen them as much over the last few years.


----------



## TheOregonKid (Nov 25, 2010)

I have read about this too...very sad to be losing one of nature's most delightful and amazing gifts. Unfortunately, this phenomenon has been largely overlooked because of the press exposure of the decline of honeybees(also concerning). As students and lovers of nature I believe we are obligated to educate ourselves and do our part to conserve what we have been blessed with.


Please keep us posted.


----------



## Dendrobatid (May 6, 2010)

? I drove cross country this past summer and saw tons of Fireflies throughout the Mid-west and East Coast.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

GBIII said:


> "Where have all the fireflies gone? "
> 
> They were all at my house last year.... I can't remember a year where there were so many.
> 
> ...



haha i noticed dogs in america might be a bit more retard than others!
you know, a dog shouldnt eat veggies right? well now most dogs will havefrench fries or some will even eat raw veggies!!! thats weird isnt it?
I just got back from a country that accept wild dogs in the city and its funny because you can see occidentals trying to feed dogs veggies and crappy stuffs for them... no dog will have anything unless its meat 

CB has its downside !;P

sorry for going off topic>_>


----------

